

How A Sandy-Related PR Nightmare Cost Uber $100,000 In A Day - vegasbrianc
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-sandy-related-pr-nightmare-cost-startup-uber-100000-in-a-day-2012-11

======
typicalrunt
This is a poorly written title.

100,000 means $100,000.

Without context, it can mean anything. I thought it was 100,000 customers
which would be a lot more shocking.

~~~
vegasbrianc
Fixed. Thanks!

